# system ausmisten

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich habe schon emerge --depclean durchgeführt. Bei emerge -e system wurden mir 480 ebuild angezeigt. Da ist bestimmt einiges dabei, was sich im Lauf der Jahre angesammelt hat und nicht wirklich gebraucht wird. Kann man da irgendwie automatisiert selektieren?

----------

## ScytheMan

nuja höchstens im worldfile aussortieren /var/lib/portage/world

nicht mehr benötigte pakete löschen und dann nochmal depcleanen

ansonsten useflags checken, vllt. brauchst du dinge davon nicht mehr, das verändert auch nochmal dependencies.

Bei meiner Installation gibt mir depclean folgendes aus:

Packages installed:   1221

Packages in world:    110

Packages in system:   50

automatisierte tools dafür sind mir keine bekannt, würde mich auch wundern wenns da welche gäbe.

----------

## jodel

"eclean distfiles"  vielleicht noch

----------

## musv

 *jodel wrote:*   

> "eclean distfiles"  vielleicht noch

 

Scannt bei mir eine schöne Zeit lang den Distfiles-Ordner. Trotzdem war der auch nach Bereinigung noch 10 GB groß. 

Ein

```
find . -mtime +60 -exec rm {} \;
```

hat da schon wesentlich mehr Platz geschafft. Ist ja bei heutigem DSL auch kein Akt mehr, die Pakete wieder runterzuladen, falls mal eins zuviel beseitigt wurde.

----------

## astaecker

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *jodel wrote:*   "eclean distfiles"  vielleicht noch 
> 
> Scannt bei mir eine schöne Zeit lang den Distfiles-Ordner. Trotzdem war der auch nach Bereinigung noch 10 GB groß. 
> 
> Ein
> ...

 

eclean-dist --destructive löscht alle Distfiles bis auf die für die aktuell installierten Pakete.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *jodel wrote:*   "eclean distfiles"  vielleicht noch 
> 
> Scannt bei mir eine schöne Zeit lang den Distfiles-Ordner. Trotzdem war der auch nach Bereinigung noch 10 GB groß. 
> 
> Ein
> ...

 

Damit verursachst du aber nur unnötigen Traffic.

Ich nutze eclean-dist -d und habe für alle Pakete die Dateien parat. Bei 1300 Dateien sind das 3,5Gb.

Tobi

----------

## Hollowman

Mach rm -r /usr/portage/distfiles/*

Die paar Dateien kannste immer wieder runterladen wenn du sie nochmal brauchst. Viele brauchst du eh nur einmal.

Sebastian

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe mich vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt. /usr/portage/distfiles/ wird bei mir bei jedem booten gelöscht. Allerdings habe ich mit Sicherheit Programme oder libs installiert, die ich nicht mehr brauche, die aber depclean nicht findet. Ich habe jetzt erst mal die Ausgabe von depclean gesichtet und alle Pakete ohne Abhängigkeit, die ich nicht zuordnen konnte gelöscht. z. B.

```
flammenflitzer # equery depends XYZ
```

Dann emerge -puDNtv world und revdep-rebuild. ( 2 Pakete wurden dabei wieder installiert.) Damit habe ich emerge -e world reduziert (c.a. 40 Pakete) Jetzt muß ich sehen, was bei den nach emerge -pve system angezeigten 482 Paketen überhaupt benötigt wird.

----------

## Sindbad

Ist es nicht schneller, ein System ganz neu aufzusetzen und dabei vieleicht noch andere grundlegende 

eigene Designfehler  auszubessern?

Ich habe /usr/portage /usr/src und /var/tmp/portage mittels mount -o bind auf eine andere Partition geschickt.

Dann wichtige configurationsfiles auf die obige Partition in einen Backup ordner.

Jetzt kann ich jederzeit auf andere Partitionen umziehen und da langsam was neues aufbauen, etwas ausprobieren, während auf einer anderen Partition noch das alte System läuft.

Das hilft mir auch, wenn bei einem X-org-update etwas nicht will, wie es soll und ich nicht plötzlich im dunkeln stehen will.

----------

## Necoro

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Allerdings habe ich mit Sicherheit Programme oder libs installiert, die ich nicht mehr brauche, die aber depclean nicht findet.

 

Was macht dich da so sicher? 

Ansonsten: Schonmal "emerge --depclean --with-bdeps=n" probiert? Achtung: Das entfernt alle Buildtime-Deps auch für Pakete die noch installiert sind.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Beim manuellen durchsehen habe ich einige libs entdeckt, die mir nichts sagten. euery konnte keine Abhängigkeiten aufzeigen. Also habe ich sie deinstalliert. Und da weder emerge -puDNtv world oder revdep-rebuild sie wieder haben wollten, waren sie wohl überflüssig. Ich denke nicht, das ich auf die rasche alle gefunden habe. (Ich kann die gefundenen jetzt aber nicht mehr benennen.)

----------

## ScytheMan

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Beim manuellen durchsehen habe ich einige libs entdeckt, die mir nichts sagten. euery konnte keine Abhängigkeiten aufzeigen. Also habe ich sie deinstalliert. Und da weder emerge -puDNtv world oder revdep-rebuild sie wieder haben wollten, waren sie wohl überflüssig. Ich denke nicht, das ich auf die rasche alle gefunden habe. (Ich kann die gefundenen jetzt aber nicht mehr benennen.)

 

kannst du vllt. mal im emerge.log nachsehen und sagen welche das waren?

wenn das so wäre und die libs nicht im worldfile drin waren, hätte depclean einen bug.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hattest du auch wirklich Necoros Tip (emerge --depclean --with-bdeps=n" probiert? Achtung: Das entfernt alle Buildtime-Deps auch für Pakete die noch installiert sind) durchgeführt?

----------

## flammenflitzer

emerge --depclean --with-bdeps=n habe ich nicht durchgeführt. Muß ich est mal recherchieren, was da passiert.

Hier der log vom 31.08.2010

```
1283275060: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 19:17:40

1283275060:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge app-admin/usbview

1283275076: === Unmerging... (app-admin/usbview-1.1)

1283275079:  >>> unmerge success: app-admin/usbview-1.1

1283275079:  *** exiting successfully.

1283275082:  *** terminating.

1283275124: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 19:18:44

1283275124:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge app-arch/file-roller

1283275130: === Unmerging... (app-arch/file-roller-2.30.2)

1283275142:  >>> unmerge success: app-arch/file-roller-2.30.2

1283275142:  *** exiting successfully.

1283275142:  *** terminating.

1283275151: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 19:19:11

1283275151:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge app-arch/par2cmdline

1283275157: === Unmerging... (app-arch/par2cmdline-0.4-r2)

1283275158:  >>> unmerge success: app-arch/par2cmdline-0.4-r2

1283275158:  *** exiting successfully.

1283275158:  *** terminating.

1283275163: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 19:19:23

1283275163:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge app-arch/zoo

1283275169: === Unmerging... (app-arch/zoo-2.10-r4)

1283275170:  >>> unmerge success: app-arch/zoo-2.10-r4

1283275170:  *** exiting successfully.

1283275170:  *** terminating.

1283275678: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 19:27:58

1283275678:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge app-cdr/dvdisaster app-cdr/iat app-cdr/xbiso app-crypt/jacksum app-crypt/hashalot app-crypt/opencdk app-crypt/pinentry app-crypt/qca app-i18n/enca app-office/karbon app-portage/gpytage app-text/foxitreader app-text/iso-codes app-text/pdf2html app-text/pdf2oo dev-java/sun-javamail media-gfx/xv media-sound/traverso sys-block/partitionmanager sys-block/viaideinfo sys-fs/fuseiso www-client/mozilla-launcher

1283275684: === Unmerging... (app-cdr/dvdisaster-0.72_rc1)

1283275687:  >>> unmerge success: app-cdr/dvdisaster-0.72_rc1

1283275687: === Unmerging... (app-cdr/iat-0.1.7-r1)

1283275688:  >>> unmerge success: app-cdr/iat-0.1.7-r1

1283275688: === Unmerging... (app-cdr/xbiso-0.6.1)

1283275689:  >>> unmerge success: app-cdr/xbiso-0.6.1

1283275689: === Unmerging... (app-crypt/jacksum-1.7.0)

1283275690:  >>> unmerge success: app-crypt/jacksum-1.7.0

1283275690: === Unmerging... (app-crypt/hashalot-0.3-r2)

1283275691:  >>> unmerge success: app-crypt/hashalot-0.3-r2

1283275691: === Unmerging... (app-crypt/opencdk-0.6.6)

1283275693:  >>> unmerge success: app-crypt/opencdk-0.6.6

1283275693: === Unmerging... (app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.0)

1283275695:  >>> unmerge success: app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.0

1283275695: === Unmerging... (app-crypt/qca-2.0.2-r2)

1283275696:  >>> unmerge success: app-crypt/qca-2.0.2-r2

1283275696: === Unmerging... (app-i18n/enca-1.13)

1283275697:  >>> unmerge success: app-i18n/enca-1.13

1283275697: === Unmerging... (app-office/karbon-2.1.2)

1283275699:  >>> unmerge success: app-office/karbon-2.1.2

1283275699: === Unmerging... (app-portage/gpytage-0.3.0_rc1)

1283275700:  >>> unmerge success: app-portage/gpytage-0.3.0_rc1

1283275700: === Unmerging... (app-text/foxitreader-1.1.0)

1283275701:  >>> unmerge success: app-text/foxitreader-1.1.0

1283275701: === Unmerging... (app-text/iso-codes-3.10)

1283275703:  >>> unmerge success: app-text/iso-codes-3.10

1283275703: === Unmerging... (app-text/pdf2html-1.4)

1283275704:  >>> unmerge success: app-text/pdf2html-1.4

1283275704: === Unmerging... (app-text/pdf2oo-20090715)

1283275705:  >>> unmerge success: app-text/pdf2oo-20090715

1283275705: === Unmerging... (dev-java/sun-javamail-1.4.3)

1283275706:  >>> unmerge success: dev-java/sun-javamail-1.4.3

1283275706: === Unmerging... (media-gfx/xv-3.10a-r15)

1283275707:  >>> unmerge success: media-gfx/xv-3.10a-r15

1283275707: === Unmerging... (media-sound/traverso-0.49.2)

1283275707:  >>> unmerge success: media-sound/traverso-0.49.2

1283275707: === Unmerging... (sys-block/partitionmanager-1.0.1)

1283275710:  >>> unmerge success: sys-block/partitionmanager-1.0.1

1283275710: === Unmerging... (sys-block/viaideinfo-0.5)

1283275710:  >>> unmerge success: sys-block/viaideinfo-0.5

1283275710: === Unmerging... (sys-fs/fuseiso-20070708)

1283275711:  >>> unmerge success: sys-fs/fuseiso-20070708

1283275711: === Unmerging... (www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.59)

1283275712:  >>> unmerge success: www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.59

1283275712:  *** exiting successfully.

1283275721:  *** terminating.

1283275724: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 19:28:44

1283275724:  *** emerge --alphabetical sync

1283275724:  === sync

1283275725: >>> Starting rsync with rsync://88.198.83.249/gentoo-portage

1283275926: === Sync completed with rsync://88.198.83.249/gentoo-portage

1283275958:  *** terminating.

1283276222: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 19:37:02

1283276222:  *** emerge --alphabetical app-i18n/enca

1283276228:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) app-i18n/enca-1.13 to /

1283276233:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (app-i18n/enca-1.13::/usr/portage/app-i18n/enca/enca-1.13.ebuild)

1283276233:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (app-i18n/enca-1.13::/usr/portage/app-i18n/enca/enca-1.13.ebuild)

1283276255:  === (1 of 1) Merging (app-i18n/enca-1.13::/usr/portage/app-i18n/enca/enca-1.13.ebuild)

1283276259:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-i18n/enca:0

1283276261:  === (1 of 1) Updating world file (app-i18n/enca-1.13)

1283276261:  === (1 of 1) Post-Build Cleaning (app-i18n/enca-1.13::/usr/portage/app-i18n/enca/enca-1.13.ebuild)

1283276261:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) app-i18n/enca-1.13 to /

1283276261:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1283276263:  *** exiting successfully.

1283276265:  *** terminating.

1283276397: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 19:39:57

1283276397:  *** emerge --alphabetical app-text/iso-codes

1283276401:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) app-text/iso-codes-3.10 to /

1283276409:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (app-text/iso-codes-3.10::/usr/portage/app-text/iso-codes/iso-codes-3.10.ebuild)

1283276409:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (app-text/iso-codes-3.10::/usr/portage/app-text/iso-codes/iso-codes-3.10.ebuild)

1283276431:  === (1 of 1) Merging (app-text/iso-codes-3.10::/usr/portage/app-text/iso-codes/iso-codes-3.10.ebuild)

1283276437:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-text/iso-codes:0

1283276437:  === (1 of 1) Updating world file (app-text/iso-codes-3.10)

1283276438:  === (1 of 1) Post-Build Cleaning (app-text/iso-codes-3.10::/usr/portage/app-text/iso-codes/iso-codes-3.10.ebuild)

1283276438:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) app-text/iso-codes-3.10 to /

1283276438:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1283276439:  *** exiting successfully.

1283276441:  *** terminating.

1283276468: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 19:41:08

1283276468:  *** emerge --alphabetical pinentry

1283276473:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.0 to /

1283276475:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.0::/usr/portage/app-crypt/pinentry/pinentry-0.8.0.ebuild)

1283276475:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.0::/usr/portage/app-crypt/pinentry/pinentry-0.8.0.ebuild)

1283276486: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 19:41:26

1283276486:  *** emerge --alphabetical qca

1283276491:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) app-crypt/qca-2.0.2-r2 to /

1283276495:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (app-crypt/qca-2.0.2-r2::/usr/portage/app-crypt/qca/qca-2.0.2-r2.ebuild)

1283276495:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (app-crypt/qca-2.0.2-r2::/usr/portage/app-crypt/qca/qca-2.0.2-r2.ebuild)

1283276496:  === (1 of 1) Merging (app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.0::/usr/portage/app-crypt/pinentry/pinentry-0.8.0.ebuild)

1283276502:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-crypt/pinentry:0

1283276505:  === (1 of 1) Updating world file (app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.0)

1283276505:  === (1 of 1) Post-Build Cleaning (app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.0::/usr/portage/app-crypt/pinentry/pinentry-0.8.0.ebuild)

1283276505:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.0 to /

1283276505:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1283276506:  *** exiting successfully.

1283276519:  *** terminating.

1283276539: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 19:42:19

1283276539:  *** emerge --alphabetical fuseiso

1283276545:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-fs/fuseiso-20070708 to /

1283276547:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (sys-fs/fuseiso-20070708::/usr/portage/sys-fs/fuseiso/fuseiso-20070708.ebuild)

1283276547:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (sys-fs/fuseiso-20070708::/usr/portage/sys-fs/fuseiso/fuseiso-20070708.ebuild)

1283276567:  === (1 of 1) Merging (sys-fs/fuseiso-20070708::/usr/portage/sys-fs/fuseiso/fuseiso-20070708.ebuild)

1283276571:  === (1 of 1) Merging (app-crypt/qca-2.0.2-r2::/usr/portage/app-crypt/qca/qca-2.0.2-r2.ebuild)

1283276572:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-fs/fuseiso:0

1283276573:  === (1 of 1) Updating world file (sys-fs/fuseiso-20070708)

1283276573:  === (1 of 1) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-fs/fuseiso-20070708::/usr/portage/sys-fs/fuseiso/fuseiso-20070708.ebuild)

1283276573:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) sys-fs/fuseiso-20070708 to /

1283276573:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1283276576:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-crypt/qca:2

1283276578:  === (1 of 1) Updating world file (app-crypt/qca-2.0.2-r2)

1283276578:  === (1 of 1) Post-Build Cleaning (app-crypt/qca-2.0.2-r2::/usr/portage/app-crypt/qca/qca-2.0.2-r2.ebuild)

1283276578:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) app-crypt/qca-2.0.2-r2 to /

1283276578:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1283276579:  *** exiting successfully.

1283276580:  *** exiting successfully.

1283276580:  *** terminating.

1283276588:  *** terminating.

1283276598: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 19:43:18

1283276598:  *** emerge --tree --update --alphabetical --verbose --newuse --deep world

1283276641:  >>> emerge (1 of 8) app-admin/apache-tools-2.2.16 to /

1283276648:  === (1 of 8) Cleaning (app-admin/apache-tools-2.2.16::/usr/portage/app-admin/apache-tools/apache-tools-2.2.16.ebuild)

1283276648:  === (1 of 8) Compiling/Merging (app-admin/apache-tools-2.2.16::/usr/portage/app-admin/apache-tools/apache-tools-2.2.16.ebuild)

1283276670:  === (1 of 8) Merging (app-admin/apache-tools-2.2.16::/usr/portage/app-admin/apache-tools/apache-tools-2.2.16.ebuild)

1283276675:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-admin/apache-tools:0

1283276675:  === Unmerging... (app-admin/apache-tools-2.2.15)

1283276677:  >>> unmerge success: app-admin/apache-tools-2.2.15

1283276678:  === (1 of 8) Post-Build Cleaning (app-admin/apache-tools-2.2.16::/usr/portage/app-admin/apache-tools/apache-tools-2.2.16.ebuild)

1283276678:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 8) app-admin/apache-tools-2.2.16 to /

1283276678:  >>> emerge (2 of 8) dev-db/mysql-5.1.50 to /

1283276680:  === (2 of 8) Cleaning (dev-db/mysql-5.1.50::/usr/portage/dev-db/mysql/mysql-5.1.50.ebuild)

1283276680:  === (2 of 8) Compiling/Merging (dev-db/mysql-5.1.50::/usr/portage/dev-db/mysql/mysql-5.1.50.ebuild)

1283277563:  === (2 of 8) Merging (dev-db/mysql-5.1.50::/usr/portage/dev-db/mysql/mysql-5.1.50.ebuild)

1283277601:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-db/mysql:0

1283277601:  === Unmerging... (dev-db/mysql-5.0.90-r2)

1283277609:  >>> unmerge success: dev-db/mysql-5.0.90-r2

1283277611:  === (2 of 8) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-db/mysql-5.1.50::/usr/portage/dev-db/mysql/mysql-5.1.50.ebuild)

1283277611:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 8) dev-db/mysql-5.1.50 to /

1283277611:  >>> emerge (3 of 8) virtual/mysql-5.1 to /

1283277616:  === (3 of 8) Cleaning (virtual/mysql-5.1::/usr/portage/virtual/mysql/mysql-5.1.ebuild)

1283277616:  === (3 of 8) Compiling/Merging (virtual/mysql-5.1::/usr/portage/virtual/mysql/mysql-5.1.ebuild)

1283277618:  === (3 of 8) Merging (virtual/mysql-5.1::/usr/portage/virtual/mysql/mysql-5.1.ebuild)

1283277623:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: virtual/mysql:0

1283277623:  === Unmerging... (virtual/mysql-5.0)

1283277623:  >>> unmerge success: virtual/mysql-5.0

1283277624:  === (3 of 8) Post-Build Cleaning (virtual/mysql-5.1::/usr/portage/virtual/mysql/mysql-5.1.ebuild)

1283277624:  ::: completed emerge (3 of 8) virtual/mysql-5.1 to /

1283277624:  >>> emerge (4 of 8) net-misc/iputils-20100418 to /

1283277626:  === (4 of 8) Cleaning (net-misc/iputils-20100418::/usr/portage/net-misc/iputils/iputils-20100418.ebuild)

1283277626:  === (4 of 8) Compiling/Merging (net-misc/iputils-20100418::/usr/portage/net-misc/iputils/iputils-20100418.ebuild)

1283277637:  === (4 of 8) Merging (net-misc/iputils-20100418::/usr/portage/net-misc/iputils/iputils-20100418.ebuild)

1283277639:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: net-misc/iputils:0

1283277639:  === Unmerging... (net-misc/iputils-20071127)

1283277640:  >>> unmerge success: net-misc/iputils-20071127

1283277641:  === (4 of 8) Post-Build Cleaning (net-misc/iputils-20100418::/usr/portage/net-misc/iputils/iputils-20100418.ebuild)

1283277641:  ::: completed emerge (4 of 8) net-misc/iputils-20100418 to /

1283277641:  >>> emerge (5 of 8) www-servers/apache-2.2.16 to /

1283277643:  === (5 of 8) Cleaning (www-servers/apache-2.2.16::/usr/portage/www-servers/apache/apache-2.2.16.ebuild)

1283277643:  === (5 of 8) Compiling/Merging (www-servers/apache-2.2.16::/usr/portage/www-servers/apache/apache-2.2.16.ebuild)

1283277742:  === (5 of 8) Merging (www-servers/apache-2.2.16::/usr/portage/www-servers/apache/apache-2.2.16.ebuild)

1283277745:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: www-servers/apache:2

1283277745:  === Unmerging... (www-servers/apache-2.2.15)

1283277747:  >>> unmerge success: www-servers/apache-2.2.15

1283277748:  === (5 of 8) Post-Build Cleaning (www-servers/apache-2.2.16::/usr/portage/www-servers/apache/apache-2.2.16.ebuild)

1283277748:  ::: completed emerge (5 of 8) www-servers/apache-2.2.16 to /

1283277748:  >>> emerge (6 of 8) media-libs/libgphoto2-2.4.9 to /

1283277750:  === (6 of 8) Cleaning (media-libs/libgphoto2-2.4.9::/usr/portage/media-libs/libgphoto2/libgphoto2-2.4.9.ebuild)

1283277750:  === (6 of 8) Compiling/Merging (media-libs/libgphoto2-2.4.9::/usr/portage/media-libs/libgphoto2/libgphoto2-2.4.9.ebuild)

1283277901:  === (6 of 8) Merging (media-libs/libgphoto2-2.4.9::/usr/portage/media-libs/libgphoto2/libgphoto2-2.4.9.ebuild)

1283277919:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: media-libs/libgphoto2:0

1283277919:  === Unmerging... (media-libs/libgphoto2-2.4.9)

1283277923:  >>> unmerge success: media-libs/libgphoto2-2.4.9

1283277924:  === (6 of 8) Post-Build Cleaning (media-libs/libgphoto2-2.4.9::/usr/portage/media-libs/libgphoto2/libgphoto2-2.4.9.ebuild)

1283277924:  ::: completed emerge (6 of 8) media-libs/libgphoto2-2.4.9 to /

1283277925:  >>> emerge (7 of 8) app-cdr/dvdisaster-0.72_rc1 to /

1283277928:  === (7 of 8) Cleaning (app-cdr/dvdisaster-0.72_rc1::/usr/portage/app-cdr/dvdisaster/dvdisaster-0.72_rc1.ebuild)

1283277928:  === (7 of 8) Compiling/Merging (app-cdr/dvdisaster-0.72_rc1::/usr/portage/app-cdr/dvdisaster/dvdisaster-0.72_rc1.ebuild)

1283278013:  === (7 of 8) Merging (app-cdr/dvdisaster-0.72_rc1::/usr/portage/app-cdr/dvdisaster/dvdisaster-0.72_rc1.ebuild)

1283278016:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-cdr/dvdisaster:0

1283278027:  === (7 of 8) Post-Build Cleaning (app-cdr/dvdisaster-0.72_rc1::/usr/portage/app-cdr/dvdisaster/dvdisaster-0.72_rc1.ebuild)

1283278027:  ::: completed emerge (7 of 8) app-cdr/dvdisaster-0.72_rc1 to /

1283278027:  >>> emerge (8 of 8) dev-java/sun-javamail-1.4.3 to /

1283278030:  === (8 of 8) Cleaning (dev-java/sun-javamail-1.4.3::/usr/portage/dev-java/sun-javamail/sun-javamail-1.4.3.ebuild)

1283278030:  === (8 of 8) Compiling/Merging (dev-java/sun-javamail-1.4.3::/usr/portage/dev-java/sun-javamail/sun-javamail-1.4.3.ebuild)

1283278058:  === (8 of 8) Merging (dev-java/sun-javamail-1.4.3::/usr/portage/dev-java/sun-javamail/sun-javamail-1.4.3.ebuild)

1283278062:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-java/sun-javamail:0

1283278063:  === (8 of 8) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-java/sun-javamail-1.4.3::/usr/portage/dev-java/sun-javamail/sun-javamail-1.4.3.ebuild)

1283278063:  ::: completed emerge (8 of 8) dev-java/sun-javamail-1.4.3 to /

1283278063:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1283278064:  *** exiting successfully.

1283278077:  *** terminating.

1283278614: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 20:16:54

1283278614:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge media-libs/libraw

1283278620: === Unmerging... (media-libs/libraw-0.9.1)

1283278622:  >>> unmerge success: media-libs/libraw-0.9.1

1283278622:  *** exiting successfully.

1283278622:  *** terminating.

1283278725: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 20:18:45

1283278725:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge musepack-tools

1283278731: === Unmerging... (media-sound/musepack-tools-444-r1)

1283278735:  >>> unmerge success: media-sound/musepack-tools-444-r1

1283278735:  *** exiting successfully.

1283278735:  *** terminating.

1283278756: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 20:19:16

1283278756:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge libsidplay libsvg

1283278762: === Unmerging... (media-libs/libsidplay-1.36.59)

1283278764:  >>> unmerge success: media-libs/libsidplay-1.36.59

1283278764: === Unmerging... (media-libs/libsidplay-2.1.1-r2)

1283278767:  >>> unmerge success: media-libs/libsidplay-2.1.1-r2

1283278767: === Unmerging... (media-libs/libsvg-0.1.4-r1)

1283278768:  >>> unmerge success: media-libs/libsvg-0.1.4-r1

1283278768:  *** exiting successfully.

1283278768:  *** terminating.

1283278789: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 20:19:49

1283278789:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge libtimidity

1283278795: === Unmerging... (media-libs/libtimidity-0.1.0-r1)

1283278796:  >>> unmerge success: media-libs/libtimidity-0.1.0-r1

1283278796:  *** exiting successfully.

1283278796:  *** terminating.

1283278837: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 20:20:37

1283278837:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge mlt

1283278842: === Unmerging... (media-libs/mlt-0.5.4)

1283278845:  >>> unmerge success: media-libs/mlt-0.5.4

1283278845:  *** exiting successfully.

1283278845:  *** terminating.

1283278868: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 20:21:08

1283278868:  *** emerge --alphabetical musepack-tools

1283278872:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) media-sound/musepack-tools-444-r1 to /

1283278876:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (media-sound/musepack-tools-444-r1::/usr/portage/media-sound/musepack-tools/musepack-tools-444-r1.ebuild)

1283278876:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (media-sound/musepack-tools-444-r1::/usr/portage/media-sound/musepack-tools/musepack-tools-444-r1.ebuild)

1283278897:  === (1 of 1) Merging (media-sound/musepack-tools-444-r1::/usr/portage/media-sound/musepack-tools/musepack-tools-444-r1.ebuild)

1283278901:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: media-sound/musepack-tools:0

1283278903:  === (1 of 1) Updating world file (media-sound/musepack-tools-444-r1)

1283278903:  === (1 of 1) Post-Build Cleaning (media-sound/musepack-tools-444-r1::/usr/portage/media-sound/musepack-tools/musepack-tools-444-r1.ebuild)

1283278903:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) media-sound/musepack-tools-444-r1 to /

1283278903:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1283278905:  *** exiting successfully.

1283278905:  *** terminating.

1283279340: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 20:29:00

1283279340:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge kcollectd collectd

1283279346: === Unmerging... (kde-misc/kcollectd-0.9)

1283279347:  >>> unmerge success: kde-misc/kcollectd-0.9

1283279347: === Unmerging... (app-admin/collectd-4.10.0)

1283279349:  >>> unmerge success: app-admin/collectd-4.10.0

1283279349:  *** exiting successfully.

1283279349:  *** terminating.

1283279416: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 20:30:16

1283279416:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge app-arch/arj

1283279422: === Unmerging... (app-arch/arj-3.10.22-r2)

1283279423:  >>> unmerge success: app-arch/arj-3.10.22-r2

1283279423:  *** exiting successfully.

1283279423:  *** terminating.

1283279433: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 20:30:33

1283279433:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge app-arch/cfvapp-arch/cfv

1283279433:  *** exiting unsuccessfully with status '1'.

1283279434:  *** terminating.

1283279437: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 20:30:37

1283279437:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge app-arch/cfv

1283279442: === Unmerging... (app-arch/cfv-1.18.2)

1283279443:  >>> unmerge success: app-arch/cfv-1.18.2

1283279443:  *** exiting successfully.

1283279444:  *** terminating.

1283279488: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 20:31:28

1283279488:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge lha deb2targz dpkg

1283279494: === Unmerging... (app-arch/lha-114i-r7)

1283279495:  >>> unmerge success: app-arch/lha-114i-r7

1283279495: === Unmerging... (app-arch/deb2targz-1)

1283279496:  >>> unmerge success: app-arch/deb2targz-1

1283279496: === Unmerging... (app-arch/dpkg-1.15.6.1)

1283279498:  >>> unmerge success: app-arch/dpkg-1.15.6.1

1283279498:  *** exiting successfully.

1283279498:  *** terminating.

1283279530: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 20:32:10

1283279530:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge lzop

1283279535: === Unmerging... (app-arch/lzop-1.02_rc1-r1)

1283279538:  >>> unmerge success: app-arch/lzop-1.02_rc1-r1

1283279538:  *** exiting successfully.

1283279538:  *** terminating.

1283279586: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 20:33:06

1283279586:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge stuffit

1283279592: === Unmerging... (app-arch/stuffit-5.2.0.611)

1283279593:  >>> unmerge success: app-arch/stuffit-5.2.0.611

1283279593:  *** exiting successfully.

1283279593:  *** terminating.

1283279598: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 20:33:18

1283279598:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge app-arch/unarj

1283279604: === Unmerging... (app-arch/unarj-2.65)

1283279605:  >>> unmerge success: app-arch/unarj-2.65

1283279605:  *** exiting successfully.

1283279605:  *** terminating.

1283279636: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 20:33:56

1283279636:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge app-cdr/cuetools media-sound/cue2tracks

1283279642: === Unmerging... (app-cdr/cuetools-1.3.1)

1283279643:  >>> unmerge success: app-cdr/cuetools-1.3.1

1283279643: === Unmerging... (media-sound/cue2tracks-0.2.11)

1283279644:  >>> unmerge success: media-sound/cue2tracks-0.2.11

1283279644:  *** exiting successfully.

1283279644:  *** terminating.

1283279659: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 20:34:19

1283279659:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge app-crypt/md5deep

1283279665: === Unmerging... (app-crypt/md5deep-3.4)

1283279666:  >>> unmerge success: app-crypt/md5deep-3.4

1283279666:  *** exiting successfully.

1283279666:  *** terminating.

1283279697: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 20:34:57

1283279697:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge binkplayer

1283279703: === Unmerging... (media-video/binkplayer-1.9p)

1283279704:  >>> unmerge success: media-video/binkplayer-1.9p

1283279704:  *** exiting successfully.

1283279704:  *** terminating.

1283279779: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 20:36:19

1283279779:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge app-office/krita app-office/koffice-libs app-office/koffice-l10n

1283279785: === Unmerging... (app-office/krita-2.1.2)

1283279787:  >>> unmerge success: app-office/krita-2.1.2

1283279787: === Unmerging... (app-office/koffice-libs-2.1.2)

1283279789:  >>> unmerge success: app-office/koffice-libs-2.1.2

1283279789: === Unmerging... (app-office/koffice-l10n-2.1.2)

1283279791:  >>> unmerge success: app-office/koffice-l10n-2.1.2

1283279791:  *** exiting successfully.

1283279791:  *** terminating.

1283279833: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 20:37:13

1283279833:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge djview4 crm114 convmv

1283279839: === Unmerging... (app-text/djview4-4.5-r1)

1283279842:  >>> unmerge success: app-text/djview4-4.5-r1

1283279842: === Unmerging... (app-text/crm114-20070810)

1283279843:  >>> unmerge success: app-text/crm114-20070810

1283279843: === Unmerging... (app-text/convmv-1.10)

1283279844:  >>> unmerge success: app-text/convmv-1.10

1283279844:  *** exiting successfully.

1283279844:  *** terminating.

1283279914: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 20:38:34

1283279914:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge gocr

1283279919: === Unmerging... (app-text/gocr-0.48)

1283279921:  >>> unmerge success: app-text/gocr-0.48

1283279921:  *** exiting successfully.

1283279921:  *** terminating.

1283280096: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 20:41:36

1283280096:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge psutils wv2 xml2doc libglademm =libxmlpp-2.22.0 nant mono-zeroconf podsleuth taglib-sharp

1283280102: === Unmerging... (app-text/psutils-1.17)

1283280103:  >>> unmerge success: app-text/psutils-1.17

1283280103: === Unmerging... (app-text/wv2-0.4.2)

1283280105:  >>> unmerge success: app-text/wv2-0.4.2

1283280105: === Unmerging... (app-text/xml2doc-20030510-r1)

1283280106:  >>> unmerge success: app-text/xml2doc-20030510-r1

1283280106: === Unmerging... (dev-cpp/libglademm-2.6.7)

1283280108:  >>> unmerge success: dev-cpp/libglademm-2.6.7

1283280108: === Unmerging... (dev-cpp/libxmlpp-2.22.0)

1283280109:  >>> unmerge success: dev-cpp/libxmlpp-2.22.0

1283280109: === Unmerging... (dev-dotnet/nant-0.86_beta1)

1283280110:  >>> unmerge success: dev-dotnet/nant-0.86_beta1

1283280110: === Unmerging... (dev-dotnet/mono-zeroconf-0.9.0)

1283280112:  >>> unmerge success: dev-dotnet/mono-zeroconf-0.9.0

1283280112: === Unmerging... (dev-dotnet/podsleuth-0.6.4-r1)

1283280113:  >>> unmerge success: dev-dotnet/podsleuth-0.6.4-r1

1283280113: === Unmerging... (dev-dotnet/taglib-sharp-2.0.3.7)

1283280114:  >>> unmerge success: dev-dotnet/taglib-sharp-2.0.3.7

1283280114:  *** exiting successfully.

1283280114:  *** terminating.

1283280526: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 20:48:46

1283280526:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge apple-java-extensions-bin =asm-3.2dev-java/bcmail dev-java/commons-beanutils dev-java/poi STLport libbeagle libevent openobex xmlrpc-c Audio-Musepack

1283280526:  *** exiting unsuccessfully with status '1'.

1283280527:  *** terminating.

1283280552: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 20:49:12

1283280552:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge apple-java-extensions-bin =asm-3.2 dev-java/bcmail dev-java/commons-beanutils dev-java/poi STLport libbeagle libevent openobex xmlrpc-c Audio-Musepack Audio-WMA

1283280558: === Unmerging... (dev-java/apple-java-extensions-bin-1.3)

1283280560:  >>> unmerge success: dev-java/apple-java-extensions-bin-1.3

1283280560: === Unmerging... (dev-java/asm-3.2)

1283280561:  >>> unmerge success: dev-java/asm-3.2

1283280561: === Unmerging... (dev-java/bcmail-1.45)

1283280562:  >>> unmerge success: dev-java/bcmail-1.45

1283280562: === Unmerging... (dev-java/commons-beanutils-1.8.0)

1283280563:  >>> unmerge success: dev-java/commons-beanutils-1.8.0

1283280563: === Unmerging... (dev-java/poi-3.2)

1283280564:  >>> unmerge success: dev-java/poi-3.2

1283280564: === Unmerging... (dev-libs/STLport-5.1.5)

1283280566:  >>> unmerge success: dev-libs/STLport-5.1.5

1283280566: === Unmerging... (dev-libs/libbeagle-0.3.9)

1283280569:  >>> unmerge success: dev-libs/libbeagle-0.3.9

1283280569: === Unmerging... (dev-libs/libevent-1.4.14b)

1283280571:  >>> unmerge success: dev-libs/libevent-1.4.14b

1283280571: === Unmerging... (dev-libs/openobex-1.5)

1283280572:  >>> unmerge success: dev-libs/openobex-1.5

1283280572: === Unmerging... (dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.18.02)

1283280574:  >>> unmerge success: dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.18.02

1283280574: === Unmerging... (dev-perl/Audio-Musepack-0.7)

1283280575:  >>> unmerge success: dev-perl/Audio-Musepack-0.7

1283280575: === Unmerging... (dev-perl/Audio-WMA-1.1)

1283280576:  >>> unmerge success: dev-perl/Audio-WMA-1.1

1283280576:  *** exiting successfully.

1283280576:  *** terminating.

1283280628: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 20:50:28

1283280628:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge Config-Crontab File-Slurp File-Which HTTP-Cache-Transparent

1283280634: === Unmerging... (dev-perl/Config-Crontab-1.20)

1283280635:  >>> unmerge success: dev-perl/Config-Crontab-1.20

1283280635: === Unmerging... (dev-perl/File-Slurp-9999.13)

1283280636:  >>> unmerge success: dev-perl/File-Slurp-9999.13

1283280636: === Unmerging... (dev-perl/File-Which-0.05)

1283280637:  >>> unmerge success: dev-perl/File-Which-0.05

1283280637: === Unmerging... (dev-perl/HTTP-Cache-Transparent-1.0)

1283280638:  >>> unmerge success: dev-perl/HTTP-Cache-Transparent-1.0

1283280638:  *** exiting successfully.

1283280638:  *** terminating.

1283280723: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 20:52:03

1283280723:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge Lingua-EN-Numbers-Ordinate Lingua-Preferred MP3-Info MP4-Info Term-ProgressBar PortageXS Unicode-StringUnicode-String

1283280729: === Unmerging... (dev-perl/Lingua-EN-Numbers-Ordinate-1.02)

1283280731:  >>> unmerge success: dev-perl/Lingua-EN-Numbers-Ordinate-1.02

1283280731: === Unmerging... (dev-perl/Lingua-Preferred-0.2.4)

1283280732:  >>> unmerge success: dev-perl/Lingua-Preferred-0.2.4

1283280732: === Unmerging... (dev-perl/MP3-Info-1.23)

1283280733:  >>> unmerge success: dev-perl/MP3-Info-1.23

1283280733: === Unmerging... (dev-perl/MP4-Info-1.11)

1283280734:  >>> unmerge success: dev-perl/MP4-Info-1.11

1283280734: === Unmerging... (dev-perl/Term-ProgressBar-2.09)

1283280735:  >>> unmerge success: dev-perl/Term-ProgressBar-2.09

1283280735: === Unmerging... (dev-perl/PortageXS-0.02.09)

1283280736:  >>> unmerge success: dev-perl/PortageXS-0.02.09

1283280736:  *** exiting successfully.

1283280736:  *** terminating.

1283280737: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 20:52:17

1283280737:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge Unicode-String

1283280743: === Unmerging... (dev-perl/Unicode-String-2.09)

1283280744:  >>> unmerge success: dev-perl/Unicode-String-2.09

1283280744:  *** exiting successfully.

1283280744:  *** terminating.

1283280765: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 20:52:45

1283280765:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge Video-Info XML-Twig

1283280771: === Unmerging... (dev-perl/Video-Info-0.993)

1283280773:  >>> unmerge success: dev-perl/Video-Info-0.993

1283280773: === Unmerging... (dev-perl/XML-Twig-3.35)

1283280774:  >>> unmerge success: dev-perl/XML-Twig-3.35

1283280774:  *** exiting successfully.

1283280774:  *** terminating.

1283280963: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 20:56:03

1283280963:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge XML-Writer gtk2-gladexml yaml cython gst-python ipy pycrypto pygame pynotifier pyrex pyorbit

1283280969: === Unmerging... (dev-perl/XML-Writer-0.611)

1283280970:  >>> unmerge success: dev-perl/XML-Writer-0.611

1283280970: === Unmerging... (dev-perl/gtk2-gladexml-1.006)

1283280971:  >>> unmerge success: dev-perl/gtk2-gladexml-1.006

1283280971: === Unmerging... (dev-perl/yaml-0.71)

1283280972:  >>> unmerge success: dev-perl/yaml-0.71

1283280972: === Unmerging... (dev-python/cython-0.12.1)

1283280974:  >>> unmerge success: dev-python/cython-0.12.1

1283280974: === Unmerging... (dev-python/gst-python-0.10.17)

1283280983:  >>> unmerge success: dev-python/gst-python-0.10.17

1283280983: === Unmerging... (dev-python/ipy-0.70)

1283280984:  >>> unmerge success: dev-python/ipy-0.70

1283280984: === Unmerging... (dev-python/pycrypto-2.1.0)

1283280986:  >>> unmerge success: dev-python/pycrypto-2.1.0

1283280986: === Unmerging... (dev-python/pygame-1.9.1)

1283280989:  >>> unmerge success: dev-python/pygame-1.9.1

1283280989: === Unmerging... (dev-python/pynotifier-0.7.0-r1)

1283280991:  >>> unmerge success: dev-python/pynotifier-0.7.0-r1

1283280991: === Unmerging... (dev-python/pyrex-0.9.9)

1283280992:  >>> unmerge success: dev-python/pyrex-0.9.9

1283280992: === Unmerging... (dev-python/pyorbit-2.24.0)

1283280997:  >>> unmerge success: dev-python/pyorbit-2.24.0

1283280997:  *** exiting successfully.

1283280997:  *** terminating.

1283281116: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 20:58:36

1283281116:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge vobject gob qt-creator unifdef

1283281122: === Unmerging... (dev-python/vobject-0.8.1c)

1283281123:  >>> unmerge success: dev-python/vobject-0.8.1c

1283281123: === Unmerging... (dev-util/gob-2.0.15)

1283281127:  >>> unmerge success: dev-util/gob-2.0.15

1283281127: === Unmerging... (dev-util/qt-creator-1.3.1-r1)

1283281129:  >>> unmerge success: dev-util/qt-creator-1.3.1-r1

1283281129: === Unmerging... (dev-util/unifdef-1.20)

1283281130:  >>> unmerge success: dev-util/unifdef-1.20

1283281130:  *** exiting successfully.

1283281130:  *** terminating.

1283281220: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 21:00:20

1283281220:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge gifsicle ebdftopcf

1283281226: === Unmerging... (media-gfx/gifsicle-1.55)

1283281227:  >>> unmerge success: media-gfx/gifsicle-1.55

1283281227: === Unmerging... (media-gfx/ebdftopcf-2)

1283281228:  >>> unmerge success: media-gfx/ebdftopcf-2

1283281228:  *** exiting successfully.

1283281228:  *** terminating.

1283281449: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 21:04:09

1283281449:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge icoutils icon-slicer xloadimage pqiv amd64codecs swh-plugins libcaptury

1283281455: === Unmerging... (media-gfx/icoutils-0.26.0)

1283281456:  >>> unmerge success: media-gfx/icoutils-0.26.0

1283281456: === Unmerging... (media-gfx/icon-slicer-0.3)

1283281457:  >>> unmerge success: media-gfx/icon-slicer-0.3

1283281457: === Unmerging... (media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r10)

1283281458:  >>> unmerge success: media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r10

1283281458: === Unmerging... (media-gfx/pqiv-0.10.1)

1283281459:  >>> unmerge success: media-gfx/pqiv-0.10.1

1283281459: === Unmerging... (media-libs/amd64codecs-20071007)

1283281460:  >>> unmerge success: media-libs/amd64codecs-20071007

1283281460: === Unmerging... (media-plugins/swh-plugins-0.4.15)

1283281461:  >>> unmerge success: media-plugins/swh-plugins-0.4.15

1283281461: === Unmerging... (media-libs/libcaptury-0.3.0_pre200712251-r2)

1283281462:  >>> unmerge success: media-libs/libcaptury-0.3.0_pre200712251-r2

1283281462:  *** exiting successfully.

1283281462:  *** terminating.

1283281680: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 21:08:00

1283281680:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge libiptcdata libkarma libmms libmpeg3 media-libs/realcodecs sdl-pango slv2 swfdec tunepimp aacgain swh-plugins alac_decoder

1283281687: === Unmerging... (media-libs/libiptcdata-1.0.4)

1283281688:  >>> unmerge success: media-libs/libiptcdata-1.0.4

1283281688: === Unmerging... (media-libs/libkarma-0.1.0-r1)

1283281690:  >>> unmerge success: media-libs/libkarma-0.1.0-r1

1283281690: === Unmerging... (media-libs/libmms-0.5)

1283281692:  >>> unmerge success: media-libs/libmms-0.5

1283281692: === Unmerging... (media-libs/libmpeg3-1.7)

1283281694:  >>> unmerge success: media-libs/libmpeg3-1.7

1283281694: === Unmerging... (media-libs/realcodecs-11.0.1.1056-r1)

1283281695:  >>> unmerge success: media-libs/realcodecs-11.0.1.1056-r1

1283281695: === Unmerging... (media-libs/sdl-pango-0.1.2)

1283281697:  >>> unmerge success: media-libs/sdl-pango-0.1.2

1283281697: === Unmerging... (media-libs/slv2-0.6.6)

1283281699:  >>> unmerge success: media-libs/slv2-0.6.6

1283281699: === Unmerging... (media-libs/swfdec-0.8.4)

1283281701:  >>> unmerge success: media-libs/swfdec-0.8.4

1283281701: === Unmerging... (media-libs/tunepimp-0.5.3-r3)

1283281703:  >>> unmerge success: media-libs/tunepimp-0.5.3-r3

1283281703: === Unmerging... (media-sound/aacgain-1.8)

1283281704:  >>> unmerge success: media-sound/aacgain-1.8

1283281704: === Unmerging... (media-sound/alac_decoder-0.1.3)

1283281705:  >>> unmerge success: media-sound/alac_decoder-0.1.3

1283281705:  *** exiting successfully.

1283281705:  *** terminating.

1283281736: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 21:08:56

1283281736:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge libdvb audex cdcd flake

1283281741: === Unmerging... (media-libs/libdvb-0.5.5.1-r3)

1283281743:  >>> unmerge success: media-libs/libdvb-0.5.5.1-r3

1283281743: === Unmerging... (media-sound/audex-0.72_beta1)

1283281744:  >>> unmerge success: media-sound/audex-0.72_beta1

1283281744: === Unmerging... (media-sound/cdcd-0.6.6-r2)

1283281745:  >>> unmerge success: media-sound/cdcd-0.6.6-r2

1283281745: === Unmerging... (media-sound/flake-0.11)

1283281747:  >>> unmerge success: media-sound/flake-0.11

1283281747:  *** exiting successfully.

1283281760:  *** terminating.

1283281814: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 21:10:14

1283281814:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge normalize taginfo

1283281819: === Unmerging... (media-sound/normalize-0.7.7)

1283281820:  >>> unmerge success: media-sound/normalize-0.7.7

1283281820: === Unmerging... (media-sound/taginfo-1.2-r1)

1283281821:  >>> unmerge success: media-sound/taginfo-1.2-r1

1283281821:  *** exiting successfully.

1283281821:  *** terminating.

1283282730: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 21:25:30

1283282730:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge normalize wavegain xineadump dvbtune linuxtv-dvb-apps luvcview streamdvd mtscrape videotrans y4mscaler bind-tools gnet libmsn rb_libtorrent bridge-utils netkit-fingerd netkit-fingerd unison privoxy tsocks iputils slocate uhinv disktype ext3grep mtpfs shake pwdb c++-tr1-type-traits moonlight xlsfonts gtkglext

1283282746:  *** terminating.

1283282767: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 21:26:07

1283282767:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge normalize wavegain xineadump dvbtune linuxtv-dvb-apps luvcview streamdvd mtscrape videotrans

1283282773: === Unmerging... (media-sound/wavegain-1.2.8)

1283282774:  >>> unmerge success: media-sound/wavegain-1.2.8

1283282774: === Unmerging... (media-sound/xineadump-0.1-r1)

1283282776:  >>> unmerge success: media-sound/xineadump-0.1-r1

1283282776: === Unmerging... (media-tv/dvbtune-0.5)

1283282776:  >>> unmerge success: media-tv/dvbtune-0.5

1283282776: === Unmerging... (media-tv/linuxtv-dvb-apps-1.1.1.20080317)

1283282778:  >>> unmerge success: media-tv/linuxtv-dvb-apps-1.1.1.20080317

1283282778: === Unmerging... (media-video/luvcview-20070512)

1283282779:  >>> unmerge success: media-video/luvcview-20070512

1283282779: === Unmerging... (media-video/streamdvd-0.4-r1)

1283282779:  >>> unmerge success: media-video/streamdvd-0.4-r1

1283282779: === Unmerging... (media-video/mtscrape-0.2)

1283282780:  >>> unmerge success: media-video/mtscrape-0.2

1283282780: === Unmerging... (media-video/videotrans-1.6.0)

1283282781:  >>> unmerge success: media-video/videotrans-1.6.0

1283282781:  *** exiting successfully.

1283282781:  *** terminating.

1283282810: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 21:26:50

1283282810:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge y4mscaler bind-tools gnet libmsn rb_libtorrent bridge-utils netkit-fingerd

1283282816: === Unmerging... (media-video/y4mscaler-9.0)

1283282817:  >>> unmerge success: media-video/y4mscaler-9.0

1283282817: === Unmerging... (net-dns/bind-tools-9.4.3_p5)

1283282818:  >>> unmerge success: net-dns/bind-tools-9.4.3_p5

1283282818: === Unmerging... (net-libs/gnet-2.0.8)

1283282821:  >>> unmerge success: net-libs/gnet-2.0.8

1283282821: === Unmerging... (net-libs/libmsn-4.1)

1283282823:  >>> unmerge success: net-libs/libmsn-4.1

1283282823: === Unmerging... (net-libs/rb_libtorrent-0.15.1)

1283282826:  >>> unmerge success: net-libs/rb_libtorrent-0.15.1

1283282826: === Unmerging... (net-misc/bridge-utils-1.4)

1283282826: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 21:27:06

1283282826:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge unison privoxy tsocks

1283282827:  >>> unmerge success: net-misc/bridge-utils-1.4

1283282827: === Unmerging... (net-misc/netkit-fingerd-0.17-r3)

1283282828:  >>> unmerge success: net-misc/netkit-fingerd-0.17-r3

1283282828:  *** exiting successfully.

1283282828:  *** terminating.

1283282832: === Unmerging... (net-misc/unison-2.27.57-r1)

1283282834:  >>> unmerge success: net-misc/unison-2.27.57-r1

1283282834: === Unmerging... (net-proxy/privoxy-3.0.12)

1283282836: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 21:27:16

1283282836:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge slocate uhinv disktype ext3grep mtpfs shake pwdb c++-tr1-type-traits moonlight xlsfonts gtkglext

1283282836:  >>> unmerge success: net-proxy/privoxy-3.0.12

1283282836: === Unmerging... (net-proxy/tsocks-1.8_beta5-r5)

1283282837:  >>> unmerge success: net-proxy/tsocks-1.8_beta5-r5

1283282837:  *** exiting successfully.

1283282838:  *** terminating.

1283282843: === Unmerging... (sys-apps/slocate-3.1-r1)

1283282844:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/slocate-3.1-r1

1283282844: === Unmerging... (sys-apps/uhinv-0.4)

1283282845:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/uhinv-0.4

1283282845: === Unmerging... (sys-block/disktype-9)

1283282845:  >>> unmerge success: sys-block/disktype-9

1283282845: === Unmerging... (sys-fs/ext3grep-0.10.2)

1283282846:  >>> unmerge success: sys-fs/ext3grep-0.10.2

1283282846: === Unmerging... (sys-fs/mtpfs-0.9)

1283282847:  >>> unmerge success: sys-fs/mtpfs-0.9

1283282847: === Unmerging... (sys-fs/shake-0.31)

1283282848:  >>> unmerge success: sys-fs/shake-0.31

1283282848: === Unmerging... (sys-libs/pwdb-0.62)

1283282850:  >>> unmerge success: sys-libs/pwdb-0.62

1283282850: === Unmerging... (virtual/c++-tr1-type-traits-0)

1283282850:  >>> unmerge success: virtual/c++-tr1-type-traits-0

1283282850: === Unmerging... (www-plugins/moonlight-1.0.1)

1283282852:  >>> unmerge success: www-plugins/moonlight-1.0.1

1283282852: === Unmerging... (x11-apps/xlsfonts-1.0.3)

1283282853:  >>> unmerge success: x11-apps/xlsfonts-1.0.3

1283282853: === Unmerging... (x11-libs/gtkglext-1.2.0)

1283282855:  >>> unmerge success: x11-libs/gtkglext-1.2.0

1283282855:  *** exiting successfully.

1283282855:  *** terminating.

1283282914: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 21:28:34

1283282914:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge icon-naming-utils read-edid

1283282920: === Unmerging... (x11-misc/icon-naming-utils-0.8.90)

1283282921:  >>> unmerge success: x11-misc/icon-naming-utils-0.8.90

1283282921: === Unmerging... (x11-misc/read-edid-1.4.2)

1283282922:  >>> unmerge success: x11-misc/read-edid-1.4.2

1283282922:  *** exiting successfully.

1283282922:  *** terminating.

1283283513: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 21:38:33

1283283513:  *** emerge --oneshot --alphabetical dev-perl/DBD-mysql:0 dev-python/mysql-python:0 media-sound/amarok:4 media-video/vlc:0 x11-libs/qt-sql:4

1283283518:  >>> emerge (1 of 5) dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.3 to /

1283283521:  === (1 of 5) Cleaning (dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.3::/usr/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql/DBD-mysql-4.01.3.ebuild)

1283283521:  === (1 of 5) Compiling/Merging (dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.3::/usr/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql/DBD-mysql-4.01.3.ebuild)

1283283537:  === (1 of 5) Merging (dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.3::/usr/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql/DBD-mysql-4.01.3.ebuild)

1283283541:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-perl/DBD-mysql:0

1283283541:  === Unmerging... (dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.3)

1283283542:  >>> unmerge success: dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.3

1283283543:  === (1 of 5) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.3::/usr/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql/DBD-mysql-4.01.3.ebuild)

1283283543:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 5) dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.3 to /

1283283543:  >>> emerge (2 of 5) dev-python/mysql-python-1.2.3_rc1 to /

1283283545:  === (2 of 5) Cleaning (dev-python/mysql-python-1.2.3_rc1::/usr/portage/dev-python/mysql-python/mysql-python-1.2.3_rc1.ebuild)

1283283545:  === (2 of 5) Compiling/Merging (dev-python/mysql-python-1.2.3_rc1::/usr/portage/dev-python/mysql-python/mysql-python-1.2.3_rc1.ebuild)

1283283554:  === (2 of 5) Merging (dev-python/mysql-python-1.2.3_rc1::/usr/portage/dev-python/mysql-python/mysql-python-1.2.3_rc1.ebuild)

1283283556:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-python/mysql-python:0

1283283556:  === Unmerging... (dev-python/mysql-python-1.2.3_rc1)

1283283562:  >>> unmerge success: dev-python/mysql-python-1.2.3_rc1

1283283563:  === (2 of 5) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-python/mysql-python-1.2.3_rc1::/usr/portage/dev-python/mysql-python/mysql-python-1.2.3_rc1.ebuild)

1283283563:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 5) dev-python/mysql-python-1.2.3_rc1 to /

1283283563:  >>> emerge (3 of 5) media-sound/amarok-2.3.1.90 to /

1283283565:  === (3 of 5) Cleaning (media-sound/amarok-2.3.1.90::/usr/portage/media-sound/amarok/amarok-2.3.1.90.ebuild)

1283283565:  === (3 of 5) Compiling/Merging (media-sound/amarok-2.3.1.90::/usr/portage/media-sound/amarok/amarok-2.3.1.90.ebuild)

1283284536:  *** terminating.

1283284540: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 21:55:40

1283284540:  *** emerge --alphabetical unmerge dev-dotnet/dbus-sharp media-sound/id3v2 media-sound/apetag app-office/koffice-data net-misc/x11-ssh-askpass dev-perl/Class-MakeMethods media-libs/libcdaudio dev-dotnet/dbus-glib-sharp media-video/lsdvd app-admin/eselect-unison dev-ruby/libxml

1283284547: === Unmerging... (dev-dotnet/dbus-sharp-0.6.1a)

1283284548:  >>> unmerge success: dev-dotnet/dbus-sharp-0.6.1a

1283284548: === Unmerging... (media-sound/id3v2-0.1.11)

1283284549:  >>> unmerge success: media-sound/id3v2-0.1.11

1283284549: === Unmerging... (media-sound/apetag-1.12)

1283284550:  >>> unmerge success: media-sound/apetag-1.12

1283284550: === Unmerging... (app-office/koffice-data-2.1.2)

1283284552:  >>> unmerge success: app-office/koffice-data-2.1.2

1283284552: === Unmerging... (net-misc/x11-ssh-askpass-1.2.4.1-r1)

1283284553:  >>> unmerge success: net-misc/x11-ssh-askpass-1.2.4.1-r1

1283284553: === Unmerging... (dev-perl/Class-MakeMethods-1.01)

1283284554:  >>> unmerge success: dev-perl/Class-MakeMethods-1.01

1283284554: === Unmerging... (media-libs/libcdaudio-0.99.12-r1)

1283284556:  >>> unmerge success: media-libs/libcdaudio-0.99.12-r1

1283284556: === Unmerging... (dev-dotnet/dbus-glib-sharp-0.4.1)

1283284557:  >>> unmerge success: dev-dotnet/dbus-glib-sharp-0.4.1

1283284557: === Unmerging... (media-video/lsdvd-0.16-r1)

1283284558:  >>> unmerge success: media-video/lsdvd-0.16-r1

1283284558: === Unmerging... (app-admin/eselect-unison-0.1)

1283284559:  >>> unmerge success: app-admin/eselect-unison-0.1

1283284559: === Unmerging... (dev-ruby/libxml-1.1.3)

1283284560:  >>> unmerge success: dev-ruby/libxml-1.1.3

1283284560:  *** exiting successfully.

1283284563:  *** terminating.

1283284566: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 21:56:06

1283284566:  *** emerge --alphabetical dev-perl/DBD-mysql:0 dev-python/mysql-python:0 media-sound/amarok:4 media-video/vlc:0 media-video/vlc:0x11-libs/qt-sql:4

1283284566:  *** terminating.

1283284573: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 21:56:12

1283284573:  *** emerge --alphabetical dev-perl/DBD-mysql:0 dev-python/mysql-python:0 media-sound/amarok:4 media-video/vlc:0 media-video/vlc:0 x11-libs/qt-sql:4

1283284575:  *** terminating.

1283284583: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 21:56:23

1283284583:  *** emerge --alphabetical dev-perl/DBD-mysql:0 dev-python/mysql-python:0 media-sound/amarok:4 media-video/vlc:0 x11-libs/qt-sql:4

1283284602:  >>> emerge (1 of 5) dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.3 to /

1283284604:  === (1 of 5) Cleaning (dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.3::/usr/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql/DBD-mysql-4.01.3.ebuild)

1283284604:  === (1 of 5) Compiling/Merging (dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.3::/usr/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql/DBD-mysql-4.01.3.ebuild)

1283284622:  === (1 of 5) Merging (dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.3::/usr/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql/DBD-mysql-4.01.3.ebuild)

1283284626:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-perl/DBD-mysql:0

1283284626:  === Unmerging... (dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.3)

1283284627:  >>> unmerge success: dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.3

1283284629:  === (1 of 5) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.3::/usr/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql/DBD-mysql-4.01.3.ebuild)

1283284629:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 5) dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.3 to /

1283284629:  >>> emerge (2 of 5) dev-python/mysql-python-1.2.3_rc1 to /

1283284630:  === (2 of 5) Cleaning (dev-python/mysql-python-1.2.3_rc1::/usr/portage/dev-python/mysql-python/mysql-python-1.2.3_rc1.ebuild)

1283284630:  === (2 of 5) Compiling/Merging (dev-python/mysql-python-1.2.3_rc1::/usr/portage/dev-python/mysql-python/mysql-python-1.2.3_rc1.ebuild)

1283284641:  === (2 of 5) Merging (dev-python/mysql-python-1.2.3_rc1::/usr/portage/dev-python/mysql-python/mysql-python-1.2.3_rc1.ebuild)

1283284643:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-python/mysql-python:0

1283284643:  === Unmerging... (dev-python/mysql-python-1.2.3_rc1)

1283284644:  >>> unmerge success: dev-python/mysql-python-1.2.3_rc1

1283284645:  === (2 of 5) Updating world file (dev-python/mysql-python-1.2.3_rc1)

1283284645:  === (2 of 5) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-python/mysql-python-1.2.3_rc1::/usr/portage/dev-python/mysql-python/mysql-python-1.2.3_rc1.ebuild)

1283284645:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 5) dev-python/mysql-python-1.2.3_rc1 to /

1283284645:  >>> emerge (3 of 5) media-sound/amarok-2.3.1.90 to /

1283284647:  === (3 of 5) Cleaning (media-sound/amarok-2.3.1.90::/usr/portage/media-sound/amarok/amarok-2.3.1.90.ebuild)

1283284647:  === (3 of 5) Compiling/Merging (media-sound/amarok-2.3.1.90::/usr/portage/media-sound/amarok/amarok-2.3.1.90.ebuild)

1283284777: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 21:59:37

1283284777:  *** emerge --alphabetical sys-auth/consolekit

1283284782:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.1 to /

1283284784:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.1::/usr/portage/sys-auth/consolekit/consolekit-0.4.1.ebuild)

1283284784:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.1::/usr/portage/sys-auth/consolekit/consolekit-0.4.1.ebuild)

1283284859:  === (1 of 1) Merging (sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.1::/usr/portage/sys-auth/consolekit/consolekit-0.4.1.ebuild)

1283284868:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-auth/consolekit:0

1283284868:  === Unmerging... (sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.1)

1283284871:  >>> unmerge success: sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.1

1283284875:  === (1 of 1) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.1::/usr/portage/sys-auth/consolekit/consolekit-0.4.1.ebuild)

1283284875:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.1 to /

1283284875:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1283284878:  *** exiting successfully.

1283284879:  *** terminating.

1283285424: Started emerge on: Aug 31, 2010 22:10:24

1283285424:  *** emerge --tree --update --alphabetical --verbose --newuse --deep world

1283285466:  >>> emerge (1 of 3) sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.1 to /

1283285469:  === (1 of 3) Cleaning (sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.1::/usr/portage/sys-auth/consolekit/consolekit-0.4.1.ebuild)

1283285469:  === (1 of 3) Compiling/Merging (sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.1::/usr/portage/sys-auth/consolekit/consolekit-0.4.1.ebuild)

1283285526:  === (1 of 3) Merging (sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.1::/usr/portage/sys-auth/consolekit/consolekit-0.4.1.ebuild)

1283285531:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-auth/consolekit:0

1283285531:  === Unmerging... (sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.1)

1283285532:  >>> unmerge success: sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.1

1283285533:  === (1 of 3) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.1::/usr/portage/sys-auth/consolekit/consolekit-0.4.1.ebuild)

1283285533:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 3) sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.1 to /

1283285533:  >>> emerge (2 of 3) dev-cpp/libxmlpp-2.22.0 to /

1283285534:  === (2 of 3) Cleaning (dev-cpp/libxmlpp-2.22.0::/usr/portage/dev-cpp/libxmlpp/libxmlpp-2.22.0.ebuild)

1283285534:  === (2 of 3) Compiling/Merging (dev-cpp/libxmlpp-2.22.0::/usr/portage/dev-cpp/libxmlpp/libxmlpp-2.22.0.ebuild)

1283285581:  === (2 of 3) Merging (dev-cpp/libxmlpp-2.22.0::/usr/portage/dev-cpp/libxmlpp/libxmlpp-2.22.0.ebuild)

1283285582:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-cpp/libxmlpp:2.6

1283285585:  === (2 of 3) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-cpp/libxmlpp-2.22.0::/usr/portage/dev-cpp/libxmlpp/libxmlpp-2.22.0.ebuild)

1283285585:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 3) dev-cpp/libxmlpp-2.22.0 to /

1283285585:  >>> emerge (3 of 3) dev-java/asm-3.2 to /

1283285587:  === (3 of 3) Cleaning (dev-java/asm-3.2::/usr/portage/dev-java/asm/asm-3.2.ebuild)

1283285587:  === (3 of 3) Compiling/Merging (dev-java/asm-3.2::/usr/portage/dev-java/asm/asm-3.2.ebuild)

1283285610:  === (3 of 3) Merging (dev-java/asm-3.2::/usr/portage/dev-java/asm/asm-3.2.ebuild)

1283285612:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-java/asm:3

1283285613:  === (3 of 3) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-java/asm-3.2::/usr/portage/dev-java/asm/asm-3.2.ebuild)

1283285613:  ::: completed emerge (3 of 3) dev-java/asm-3.2 to /

1283285613:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1283285614:  *** exiting successfully.

1283285614:  *** terminating.

1283285755:  *** terminating.
```

----------

## Necoro

du bist kein Freund von "--oneshot" oder? Weil denn ist es auch kein Wunder, dass da tausende libs rumliegen die von depclean nicht gefunden werden.

----------

## schachti

Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit, die Einträge in /etc/portage/package.use automatisiert darauf zu prüfen, ob sie inzwischen überflüssig sind (weil sich zum Beispiel die vom Profil oder der /etc/make.conf global vorgegebenen USE Flags geändert haben)? Beispiel: In /etc/portage/package.use steht

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> XXX/YYY Flag1 Flag2 -Flag3 -Flag4
> 
> 

 

Flag1 ist inzwischen global durch das verwendete Profil gesetzt, -Flag4 habe ich global in die /etc/make.conf aufgenommen. Dann möchte ich den Eintrag in /etc/portage/package.use ändern in

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> XXX/YYY Flag2 -Flag3
> 
> 

 

----------

